# FR: ce qu'ils croient qu'il se passera



## Charlie Parker

Voici la phrase complète que j'ai lue dans un manuel pour enseignants. Il s'agit d'une stratégie pour mieux comprendre ce qu'on lit. "Pour faire une prédiction, les lecteurs disent ce qu'ils croient qu'il se passera dans l'histoire." Est-ce que cette phrase est correct? Moi, j'aurais écrit : "…ce qu'il croient se passera / arrivera…" C'est une traduction d'un livre en anglais. La phrase en anglais serait sans doute : "…readers say what they think will happen in the story." Comment diriez-vous cela?


----------



## Tomtraduction

Hi CP,
Your sentence is correct - ce qu'ils croient se passera. 
However I personally would say "..disent ce qui, selon eux, se passera"
Tom


----------



## Charlie Parker

So is the sentence in my book wrong? Later on, it says: "Nous demandons aux élèves de regarder le texte et de prédire ce qu'il arrivera…" Here again, I would not have used the impersonal construction. I would have said "…prédire ce qui arrivera" or "…ce qui va arriver." Further down the page, there is "…que crois-tu qu'il se passera?" Similarly, I would have said: "que crois-tu arrivera / va arriver." I guess I just don't understand the grammar of it.


----------



## jann

Tomtraduction said:


> Your sentence is correct - ce qu'ils croient se passera.


Actually, I don't believe that's correct.  I don't see how you can use _ce qu'ils croient_ as the subject of _se passera_ without connecting it via a relative pronoun.  

There was nothing wrong with the original sentence. 

As we've discussed before (here, here), _se passer_ may be constructed in either of two ways with no effect on the meaning, but the relative structures must change accordingly:  

_il se passera quelque chose __ --> ce qu'il se passera __ --> ce qu'ils croient qu'il se passera_ (as written in Charlie's text)
_quelque chose se passera __ --> ce qui se passera _ -->_ ce qu'ils croient qui se passera_ 

I believe this last option is a bit literary, and certainly a version like the one Tom suggested using _selon_ would be quite natural.


----------



## tatar

"Pour faire une prédiction, les lecteurs disent ce qu'ils croient qu'il se passera dans l'histoire." tout à fait correct, quoiqu'un peu lourd.
 "…ce qu'il croient se passera / arrivera…" non, incorrect.
 "..disent ce qui, selon eux, se passera" non, incorrect. "disent ce qu'il se passera dans l'histoire, selon eux" correct.
 "…prédire ce qui arrivera" or "…ce qui va arriver." non, incorrect. "ce qu'il arrivera" ou "ce qu'il va arriver"
"que crois-tu arrivera / va arriver." non "que crois-tu qu'il arrivera, qu'il va arriver"

EDIT : j'ai eu un très gros doute, et j'ai donc vérifié dans mon dictionnaire ... et j'avais faux !!! "..disent ce qui, selon eux, se passera" et "…prédire ce qui arrivera" ou "…ce qui va arriver." sont tous les trois corrects, bien que beaucoup plus rares à l'écrit. Par contre fréquents à l'oral, à tel point que je pensais initalement que ce n'était qu'une tournure informelle. Sorry !


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci jann et tatar. Je trouve vos réponses très utiles. Je crois mieux comprendre maintenant. J'ai trouvé cette page qui explique bien la construction ainsi que cet article.


----------



## Nicomon

tatar said:


> [...] disent ce qui, selon eux, se passera" non, incorrect. "disent ce qu'il se passera dans l'histoire, selon eux" correct.
> "…prédire ce qui arrivera" or "…ce qui va arriver." non, incorrect. "ce qu'il arrivera" ou "ce qu'il va arriver"
> "[...]


 Je ne suis pas d'accord. On ne va pas recommencer ici car il y a des tas de fil « ce qui / ce qu'il » mais les deux constructions sont correctes, comme il est clairement dit dans la page que Charlie a mise en lien et « _ce qui _» me vient plus spontanément.

Je suis d'accord avec jann. La phrase de ton livre est correcte (mais lourde) et celle de Tom aussi (que je préfère).

Perso - parce que je parle rarement au futur simple j'aurais dit : ..._ ce qui va se passer (dans l'histoire) selon eux. 
_Et pour l'autre phrase : _... prédire ce qui va arriver. 

_*Ajout :  *Je n'avais pas remarqué la section EDIT du post de tatar.   
*
Second ajout :*  Pour ton deuxième exemple, on peut dire aussi (simplement) : ... _prédire la suite de l'histoire.   _


----------



## Charlie Parker

Si je te comprends bien, Nico, les lecteurs disent ce qu'ils croient qu'il va se passer / qu'il va arriver. C'est ça?


----------



## Nicomon

Ce que j'ai écrit, c'est :  _ disent ce *qui* va se passer, selon eux_.   
 Parce que je trouve ça moins lourd et que _ce qui _me vient plus spontanément que _ce qu'il.  
_
Mais si tu tiens à traduire "_what they think_"  moi c'est plutôt le verbe _penser _qui me viendrait. Pourquoi? Parce qu'à tort ou à raison, j'associe _« croire » _à_ "to believe"    
_Donc :  _les lecteurs disent ce qu'ils pensent qui va arriver/se passer.   

_Mais aussi :_
 ... les lecteurs disent comment ils pensent que l'histoire va se poursuivre / finir. 

Ce que je pense qui/qu'il va arriver, c'est que Charlie va encore être « tout mêlé ». _


----------



## Charlie Parker

Pas du tout, Nico. Je trouve ton explication très utile. Alors qu'il est tout à fait naturel de dire en anglais "say what they think will happen," c'est moins naturel en français, je crois. Les lecteurs prédisent la suite?


----------



## Gil

Nicomon said:


> *
> Second ajout :*  Pour ton deuxième exemple, on peut dire aussi (simplement) : ... _prédire la suite de l'histoire.   _



Je préfère les solutions simples aux solutions correctes et lourdes


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dirais pour ma part :

_Les lecteurs racontent ce qu'ils pensent qui va se passer dans l'histoire._
Comme l'a suggéré Nico, _penser_ est préférable dans ce contexte. A priori, je préfère ici également _raconter_ à _dire_, mais il nous faudrait le contexte complet de cette phrase. Le début (« Pour faire une prédiction ») n'est d'ailleurs pas très clair…

_Nous demandons aux élèves de lire le texte et de dire ce qu'ils pensent qui va arriver._
Je n'aime pas trop _prédire_ dans ce contexte  car il ne s'agit pas de prédire un fait à venir, à l'instar d'une  prophétie, mais de donner son opinion sur ce que l'on pense qui  arrivera.


----------



## Tomtraduction

Que pensez-vous de "Les lecteurs racontent ce qui, à leur avis (ou selon eux), va se passer dans l'histoire"?


----------



## Nicomon

Tomtraduction said:


> Que pensez-vous de "Les lecteurs racontent ce qui, à leur avis (ou selon eux), va se passer dans l'histoire"?


 Perso, je trouve ça très bien.  

Et tout bien réfléchi je suis assez d'accord avec MC, pour ce qui est de la prédiction.  
Variante :_ Nous demandons aux élèves de lire le texte et de (tenter de) deviner ce qui va se passer / la suite de l'histoire._


----------

